# BMX



## ChrissiF (31. Oktober 2019)

Hallo!
Mein Sohn wünscht sich als nächstes ein BMX Rad neben dem Max 24. Leider kenne ich mich da so gar nicht aus, auf was man da achten muss. Mit Bremsen oder ohne, Größe, usw. ?
Er ist 7 Jahre alt und ca. 120 cm groß. 
Könnt ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben? Vielen Dank!
LG Christina


----------



## Project2.1 (31. Oktober 2019)

Für die Größe ist ein 16er das richtige. Bremse hinten ist immer dran.
Am besten einen Laden in der Nähe suchen und Probe fahren.

Meiner fährt z.b. das hier:








						BMX-Rad Fit Misfit 16" 2019
					

Rahmen:6061-T6 AluOberrohrlänge: 16.5"Steuerrohr: Standard 1 1/8", mit Bohrungen für Gyro TabsInnenlager: MidDropouts: 10mmBremsaufnahme: V-BrakeSattelklemme: AluSteuerrohrwinkel: 75º Sattelrohrwinkel: 71º Kettenstrebenlänge: 11" ...




					www.360shop.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrissiF (1. November 2019)

Ok, danke. Das ist schon mal ne Richtung. Also ohne Vorderbremse?


----------



## LockeTirol (2. November 2019)

Mein Sohn hatte dieses hier. War nicht schlecht. Bei CR gibt es überhaupt einige günstige BMX Räder. 



			https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobile/ruption-newboy-18-bmx-bike-2020/rp-prod185120


----------



## ChrissiF (3. November 2019)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Mein Sohn hatte dieses hier. War nicht schlecht. Bei CR gibt es überhaupt einige günstige BMX Räder.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobile/ruption-newboy-18-bmx-bike-2020/rp-prod185120


Hast du irgendwas dran umgebaut? Kurbel? Wie groß war dein Sohn da?


----------



## LockeTirol (3. November 2019)

An dem Bike hatte ich überhaupt nichts gebastelt. Er fuhr das Rad zwischen 8 und 9 Jahren ca.


----------



## ChrissiF (3. November 2019)

Ok, danke! Dann schaue ich mir das mal genauer an. Ich hab irgendwie Bedenken, dass nur eine Bremse dran ist.


----------



## LemonLipstick (3. November 2019)

Unsere Jungs fahren das Modell:
https://www.khebikes.com/bmx-bikes/18-zoll-raeder-120-150cm/arsenic-18
Vorderbremse habe ich demontiert.


----------



## ChrissiF (3. November 2019)

Ich hab versucht, mich mal ein bisschen einzulesen und bin auch bei khebikes hängen geblieben. Die scheinen recht leicht zu sein, zwar aus Alu, aber bei einem 20kg Kerlchen sollte das vermutlich auch kein Problem sein. Und irgendwie fühle ich mich wohler, wenn erstmal eine Vorderradbremse dran ist. Er fährt immer auf der Straße, weil es bei uns keine Plätze zum radeln gibt. Abmontiert ist sie ja gleich. 
Rotor haben sie auch und der Preis scheint auch ganz ok zu sein. Jetzt hänge ich nur noch an der Frage 16, oder 18 Zoll. Bei 120 cm geht scheinbar beides.


----------



## Project2.1 (3. November 2019)

Hi, wie schon geschrieben ist für 120 ein 16er bei artgerechter Bewegung die richtige Größe, da der kleine so daß BMX beherrscht und nicht das zu große Rad ihn. Auf unserem 16er bewegt sich meiner mit 125cm sehr sicher, die 18er, die er ausprobiert hat waren definitiv noch zu groß.
Ab spätestens 140cm wird aber die nächste Größe fällig.


----------



## LemonLipstick (4. November 2019)

Unser Kleiner fährt  auch das 16" mit Körpergröße 132cm. Er liebt das Bike .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Project2.1 (4. November 2019)

Bei KHE gibt es ja mittlerweile 3 16er, wobei sich 2 aus meiner Sicht mit der einteiligen Kurbel disqualifizieren. Das Barcode ist mit 10kg dann aber schon sehr schwer für die 20+x kg des Kindes


----------



## ChrissiF (4. November 2019)

So, nachdem ich mich eigentlich für das KHE Arsenic 16 entschieden hatte, musste ich feststellen, daß das erst im Frühjahr wieder lieferbar ist. Jetzt stehen diese drei Räder noch zur Wahl, wobei mich am Misfit die oben angebrachte V-Brake stört. Oder sollte das kein Problem werden?
Ich habe mich hauptsächlich am Gewicht orientiert und dann an der Optik. Wie gesagt, ich hätte gerne die zweite Bremse gehabt, ist aber scheinbar außer bei KHE nirgendwo Standard.
Hier mal eine Auswahl, vielleicht kann noch jemand was dazu sagen?

Mankind Planet 16 (8,9 kg):








						Mankind "Planet 16 Zoll" 2020 BMX Rad mit Gratis Helm | Oldschoolbmx BMX Shop Mailorder
					

Mankind "Planet 16 Zoll" 2020 BMX Rad - semi matt black




					www.oldschoolbmx.de
				




Misfit 16 (8,61 kg):





						Fit "Misfit 16 Zoll" 2019 BMX Rad mit Gratis Helm | Oldschoolbmx BMX Shop Mailorder
					

Fit "Misfit 16 Zoll" 2019 BMX Rad - brushed alumiunum, jetzt online zugreifen ! versandkostenfrei und Helm Gratis !




					www.oldschoolbmx.de
				




United Recruit 16 Zoll (8,6 kg)








						United "Recruit 16 Zoll" 2018 BMX mit Gratis Helm | Oldschoolbmx BMX Shop Mailorder
					

United "Recruit 16 Zoll" 2018 BMX Rad - rot, jetzt online zugreifen ! versandkostenfrei und Helm Gratis !




					www.oldschoolbmx.de


----------



## Project2.1 (4. November 2019)

Also wenn die Vorderradbremse unbedingt sein muss, die kann man bei jedem der 3 nachrüsten. Hebel, Seilzug und Bremse ca.20€. Ich sehe das aber eher als Sicherheitsminus statt plus, da dann die Gefahr von Überbremsen und einer schönen Nasenlandung besteht. Die Hinterradbremse, egal ob U oder V reicht, sofern vernünftig eingestellt und weiche Beläge verbaut vollkommen aus.
TIPP: schau nach einem 2019er, da kann noch mal 10 bis 20% gespart werden.
Ansonsten sind die 3relativ gleichwertig. Schmaler Lenker vs. Alurahmen vs. Farben und Reifenbreite - Geschmackssache. Eins hätte ich noch... 






						BMX Kids | kunstform BMX Shop & Mailorder Deutschland
					

BMX Kids, einfach online bestellen. Beratung von BMXern & kostenfreier Versand in D ab 99€ Bestellwert jetzt im kunstform BMX Shop!




					www.kunstform.org


----------



## ChrissiF (4. November 2019)

Project2.1 schrieb:


> Also wenn die Vorderradbremse unbedingt sein muss, die kann man bei jedem der 3 nachrüsten. Hebel, Seilzug und Bremse ca.20€. Ich sehe das aber eher als Sicherheitsminus statt plus, da dann die Gefahr von Überbremsen und einer schönen Nasenlandung besteht. Die Hinterradbremse, egal ob U oder V reicht, sofern vernünftig eingestellt und weiche Beläge verbaut vollkommen aus.
> TIPP: schau nach einem 2019er, da kann noch mal 10 bis 20% gespart werden.
> Ansonsten sind die 3relativ gleichwertig. Schmaler Lenker vs. Alurahmen vs. Farben und Reifenbreite - Geschmackssache. Eins hätte ich noch...
> 
> ...


Danke dir und euch allen für die vielen Tipps! Ich zeige die 4 Bikes jetzt mal meinem Sohn und bestelle dann. Das mit der Bremse werde ich wohl machen. Auch wenn ich sie dann vermutlich wieder abmontieren muss. Aber da fühle ich mich wohler. ;-)
Hast du eine Empfehlung für die Bremse? Ich hatte mal an das Cube Kid 160 eine Odyssey 1999 montiert. Ist aber nicht mehr vorhanden, also muss ich eh was neues besorgen.


----------



## Project2.1 (4. November 2019)

Odyssey BMX "1999" Bremsenset | kunstform BMX Shop & Mailorder Deutschland
					

Odyssey BMX "1999" Bremsenset, einfach online bestellen. Beratung von BMXern & kostenfreier Versand in D ab 99€ Bestellwert jetzt im kunstform BMX Shop!




					www.kunstform.org


----------



## ChrissiF (4. November 2019)

Project2.1 schrieb:


> Odyssey BMX "1999" Bremsenset | kunstform BMX Shop & Mailorder Deutschland
> 
> 
> Odyssey BMX "1999" Bremsenset, einfach online bestellen. Beratung von BMXern & kostenfreier Versand in D ab 99€ Bestellwert jetzt im kunstform BMX Shop!
> ...


Genau die hatte ich damals verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrissiF (5. November 2019)

Jetzt haben ich noch ein reduziertes gefunden. Nicht ganz so leicht, aber der Preis ist verlockend. Meint ihr, ich soll da zuschlagen, oder eher mehr Geld ausgeben für knapp ein Kilo weniger?





						Buddy 16" BMX Bike
					

Bestellen Sie Ihre Blank Buddy BMX Rad (16") - Freestyle BMX-Räder bei Wiggle Deutschland. Kostenlose Lieferung möglich.




					www.wigglesport.de


----------



## Project2.1 (6. November 2019)

Die Kurbeln sind etwas lang (140mm) und der Bremsgriff aus Plastik aber ansonsten sieht das auf den ersten Blick ganz gut aus. Marke und Qualität kenne ich aber nicht.


----------



## ChrissiF (6. November 2019)

Die Kurbeln wollte ich evtl tauschen. Bei dem Preis ist da noch etwas Spiel dafür. Allerdings muss ich erstmal schauen, wo ich kürzere BMX Kurbeln her bekomme. 
Ich lasse mich überraschen, hab es gestern Abend bestellt.


----------



## mwcycles (6. November 2019)

Am BMX fährt man die Kurbeln eine Nummer grösser - 140mm passt bei 120cm. Rundes treten ist beim BMX nicht so wichtig, eher der längere Hebelarm für den kräftigen Antritt.


----------



## ChrissiF (6. November 2019)

mwcycles schrieb:


> Am BMX fährt man die Kurbeln eine Nummer grösser - 140mm passt bei 120cm. Rundes treten ist beim BMX nicht so wichtig, eher der längere Hebelarm für den kräftigen Antritt.


Super. Das wusste ich nicht.


----------



## wolfsgut (7. November 2019)

Lass die Vorderradbremse ab, hat an nem BMX 2019 nix zu suchen.
Beim Blank Buddy leider keine Gewichtsangaben  
Warum kein hochweriges gebrauchtes ? Hast dann auch beim Wiederverkauf nicht so viel Verlust.








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Lohmar finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				



KHE Lenny mit Vorderradbremse  und Neu : https://www.ebay.de/itm/KHE-BMX-Fah...796947?hash=item262b18b5d3:g:kYsAAOSwZzVdwbJZ








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Biberach an der Riß finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				











						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Burbach finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.



					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				



Alle so um die 150 Euro


----------



## wolfsgut (9. November 2019)

Hier ibt es auch ein paar gute Angebote








						16
					

Shop our collection of 16" BMX bikes from the best BMX brands.Get your child started the right way. Find your perfect BMX bike with our BMX Bike Quiz.




					eu.sourcebmx.com


----------

